# Microrasbora "Galaxy"



## allaboutfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

I have 40 of these fish available in the store right now, they just came in, look great and are eating well. $14.99 each. Google them if you are not sure what they look like. 

Take care,

Kirt
All About Fish
2535 E. Broadway Ave
Long Beach, CA 90803
562-438-4148


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

What size are they?


----------



## allaboutfish (Sep 16, 2006)

They are a decent size for a micro. All are at least 1" long, some slightly bigger.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

is the one inch standard lenght, like just their body, or tail too? Are they really streamlined, like the merahs, matuclatas, etc, or more round and stubby like the boraras urophthalmoides?

so, you can get the Microrasbora "Galaxy" but you can't get boraras brigittae???


----------



## allaboutfish (Sep 16, 2006)

1" is body length. The have a very zebra danio shaped body. Just like in the picture.

Hey, I have been working on this fish for 6 weeks! lol. I will have the brigittae too!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

A shame they are the price of saltwater fish


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

Theres a pic of them on franksaquarium.com They look likea nice fish for a nano.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

be sure to post when you get the brigittae in...I'm sure we'll all storm your store!


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

some good pics of them,

microrasbora sp. "galaxy" - Aquatic Photography Forum


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

is it just me, or is anyone else not having the pictures load?


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Pictures work for me.

I have a friend helping me locate these guys right now.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

You need to registe to see the images.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

turns out I was registered...just had to remember my pass... those pictures are stunning!


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Just in case you guys missed this, here is a link to my thread with pics, more to come soon

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ly-collected-fish-microrasbora-sp-galaxy.html


----------



## allaboutfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Hello,

I have another batch of these guys... And the supplier helped me out some, so I was able to lower the cost. $8.99 each if anyone is interested. I was only able to get about 30 total.

Thanks,

Kirt
All About Fish
2535 E. Broadway Ave
Long Beach, CA 90803
562-438-4148


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Wow, great price Kirt!


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 19, 2006)

I just picked up 5 and they are aquamating right now, beautiful fish... Perhaps I will get some more in the future as well.


----------

